# Are my calculations correct?



## Hokelund Farm (Feb 4, 2014)

If I am seeding/drilling with a 12' drill, going about 6 mph (is this fast, slow, or just right?), I should be able to cover roughly 8.5 acres/hour?

12' x 5280 x 6 = 380160 sq feet.

divide by sq feet in an acre (43560) give me 8.73 acres per hour.

Obviously there is overlap and turning around and everything, so I'm getting a rough estimate of 8.5 acres with a 12' drill.

Tractordata says an Oliver 1655 burns about 5 gallons per hour. Haven't bought diesel lately but lets say its 4/gal = $20/hour.

So if the going custom drilling rate is $16/acre, gross profit per acre will be $16.

Less fuel of $2.3 per acre ($20/8.5)

Net = $16-$2.3 = $13.70/acre.

That sound about right?

Not sure how factor in maintenance...


----------



## 8350HiTech (Jul 26, 2013)

6mph sounds a little fast to me, but in really good conditions it would be doable. I've planted at 7.5 with a JD 1590 no-till and I wouldn't recommend it. I was just doing as I was told.

At your figures of 8.73/8.5, you're figuring 97% efficiency. I wouldn't figure more than 90 and if you have small fields you might drop as low as 75, especially once you calculate stopping to fill the drill. That eats minutes. Maybe pick 80 or 85 percent as your base number. Better to get into a big field and realize that you're making extra money than get into a small one and realizing that you're losing.

5 gal/hr should be if you're actually working the tractor. Pulling a drill won't require the rpms or load that the test data is based upon.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

You should be able to buy red diesel for under $2.50/ gal


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

Usually always ran at five mph with our Oliver drill planting oats or alfalfa. Ran up to 6mph with our great plains on the lighter soils that were relatively rock free.


----------



## Tx Jim (Jun 30, 2014)

A good rule of thumb for calculating acres per hour is speed in mph X width divided by 10 will give a fairly accurate amount(5 mph X 12' = 60 divided by 10 = 6 acres per hr). Depending on type of drill & seeding rate one must stop frequently to fill seed box. I think your guess on fuel consumption is too high as my JD 4255 only burns a little over 3 GPH pulling a JD 467 baler baling 66'' diameter bales at full hyd pressure. Pulling grain drill you could always lower engine rpm's to about 1500 and shift up a higher gear to help conserve fuel.


----------



## PaCustomBaler (Nov 29, 2010)

I'm with 8350 on this one, I'd pull those numbers back a tad to ensure you're going to end up in the black or red.

8350, was around your neck of the woods last weekend. My shearing buddy and I ran over to Craig's to pickup some sheep...my friend lives over in Doylesburg. I'm guessing you're in the vicinity of Craig's?


----------



## 8350HiTech (Jul 26, 2013)

PaCustomBaler said:


> I'm with 8350 on this one, I'd pull those numbers back a tad to ensure you're going to end up in the black or red.
> 
> 8350, was around your neck of the woods last weekend. My shearing buddy and I ran over to Craig's to pickup some sheep...my friend lives over in Doylesburg. I'm guessing you're in the vicinity of Craig's?


Between Craig's and Doylesburg, but much closer to Craig's.


----------



## Hokelund Farm (Feb 4, 2014)

Excellent info, thanks everyone. So calculations are correct, need to adjust the figures a bit.


----------



## PaCustomBaler (Nov 29, 2010)

8350HiTech said:


> Between Craig's and Doylesburg, but much closer to Craig's.


Ok, your last name wouldn't happen to be Timmons, would it? I figured you were on the south side of the mountain.


----------



## 8350HiTech (Jul 26, 2013)

PaCustomBaler said:


> Ok, your last name wouldn't happen to be Timmons, would it? I figured you were on the south side of the mountain.


Nailed it


----------



## PaCustomBaler (Nov 29, 2010)

Damn I'm good. You and I buy hay off of Kirk C. over in Dry Run, he's my shearing buddy. Small world mate


----------



## hog987 (Apr 5, 2011)

Depending on what you got for a drill fill time may vary. But figure close to 2/3 field efficiency withe the drill at best. One book I have says if your above 80% field efficiency your doing better than most.


----------



## 8350HiTech (Jul 26, 2013)

PaCustomBaler said:


> Damn I'm good. You and I buy hay off of Kirk C. over in Dry Run, he's my shearing buddy. Small world mate


I was going to guess that you were referring to Kirk. It's technically my uncle that buys his hay, but you have the right family.


----------



## 8350HiTech (Jul 26, 2013)

hog987 said:


> Depending on what you got for a drill fill time may vary. But figure close to 2/3 field efficiency withe the drill at best. One book I have says if your above 80% field efficiency your doing better than most.


Good point. The other thing that hasn't been factored in is running low. It doesn't take too many starts and stops to sweep seed around until your last few acres take as long as your first hundred.


----------



## endrow (Dec 15, 2011)

JD3430 said:


> You should be able to buy red diesel for under $2.50/ gal


This week you can buy it for that price I'm not sure about next week.


----------

